# Judy Garland



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics ... but I have a quick question ... with the subject matter would they be known as "stars of the silver scream" ???


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hahahahhaah .......Herman!!!......that is a clever one!!

Muf


----------

